# Questions on Playboy Radio



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If I subscribe to Playboy Radio for laughs for lets say a week, then cancel due to lack of content, I’ll be prorated, right? So a week subscription to Playboy would cost about 75 cents extra on next months bill. Second, on the credit card statement will is say Playboy or anything extra for the XM entry. I’d rather have my mom not know about this. I’ll tell her that I’m trying out a premium service (she'll see that is a little more then the standard $9.99 anyhow), I'll just forget to mention that it’s Playboy  

If the answers are to my liking, I'll activate it later tonight.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay nevermind, I decided to go fo it. I didn't know there was an activation fee for the channel, but the fee is temporarly waived, so I added it. It will appear on the statement as Premium Service - PB, which isn't that bad. I'm awating activation...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So tell us about the station. What exactly goes on there?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The Good.....

Night Calls Radio. Juli Ashton and Tiffany Granath do a good job talking about all things regarding sex and relationships. Less like phone sex, more like your standard radio call in show with no holds barred conversations. (Everything is covered from what are good places for a first date up to how do I get my significant other to want to (Fill in the blank))

The Bad.....

Audio only versions of Sexcetera and Sex Court.

Sexcetera is watcheable on the Playboy TV channel because the mini documentaries (ie. Mardi Gras in New Orleans, Porn conventions in Vegas, Amsterdam's red light district, etc.) take you places you might not get otherwise, but the video is required to enjoy it. It's kind of like listening to the audio only feed of Monday Night Football. You kind of get the gist of what is going on with Madden and Michaels, but without the picture you miss a lot compared to your local radio broadcaster who does the show and better describes what is happening since he knows they can't SEE the action. 

The Ugly:

Same thing for Sex Court which is a faux People's Court ("my neighbor plays with her vegetables by the window and I find it annoying!") Yeah, right. Time to go back to Cinemagic....

Night Calls Radio is live at night in the East Coast (I think it starts at 4pm Pacific Zone). The other Night Calls shows are rebroadcasts, but they age well as the topics aren't usually TOO topical.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

After spending a few hours listening to it's like I expected, lame. So far every time I turned it on Night Calls was on, and topics were either, swingers or foot fetishes or showering. One thing I find really annoying is the lack of display info, both the artist and title lines read Playboy Radio. Night Calls, I suppose would be better to see it then just hear it. The Movie Channel often plays The Night Calls movie which is hilarious. It’s a softcore-comedy flick, after about 10 minutes you don’t even realize what your watching is porn, it’s just so dorky and comedic. I find Julia to be too much of a ditz, IMO. I haven't had a chance to judge Tiffany, but I liked Doria :facelick: . 

When it was first activated they were talking about foot fetishes (more then I ever wanted to hear mind you), then they moved to the topic of swingers after a while, I put Liquid Metal back on, listened to Boneyard for a little then two hours later, I turn on 205, they're still talking about swingers. I turned it on when I got home from work, and more swinger talk. IMHO, this channel is not worth $3/month, but I don't regret subscribing to it for the month, I expect to get a few good laughs, and I did already. I’m wondering how long Playboy Radio is going to last? 

I might be asked to work a few hours Saturday, if I do I’ll take my SkyFi in and let my boss listen to 205 for a while, he’ll get a kick out of it. We’ll be the only ones there so there won’t be complaints. 95% of the people where I work are female. 

Bob, how long have you subscribed to Playboy Radio?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Told ya it wasn't worth it Steve. 

There is so much they can do with this station but they don't, and it's sad.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well at least it's not a total waste, I'm getting some good laughs from Playboy Radio


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It gets boring quick though, a lot of repeats.

Here is a list of things I would like to see on Playboy Radio

Playboy Celeberty Interviews
Playboy Jazz Fests
20 Questions (from the Magazine)
This Months Ceterfolds Interview
Live Parties & concerts from the Playboy Mansion
Playboy Adult Comedy Bits
Playboy Sex Advice Bits

They also need a show like HBO's Dennis Miller Live where they have celeberties on but they can be themselves, they can cuss all the want and tell stories and act like themselves. That would be a cool show!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I've been subscribing since April. 2003 when I figured out that I could omit the channel from scrolling (I can still access it by Direct Entry) so my 9 year old doesn't get an earful.........

It hasn't changed much since then, although I recently got an email survey that sounds like they are going to be making some changes soon.

One that might work is Private Calls, which is basically Aurura Snow and friends having phone sex with call in listeners. They REALLY need to add some more original radio programming though.

My suggestion.....

1. Playboy Advisor (Those cool Q & As from the magazine that answer a lot questions ranging from the stupid (can I get pregnant from oral sex?) to the miniscule (what's the best way to hook up a subwoofer in an apartment), to the obscure (Someone asked this month what bukkake was)?

2. Movie/Book/Game Reviews. Their reviews are usually pretty good, and it wouldn't cost much to transfer them to radio with a decent voiceover guy..

3. Playmate interviews......

Jenny McCarthy, Pam Anderson, etc. could make for some interesting interviews.

There are lots of ways they could go with this, but they need to realize that an audio only medium needs to be programmed differently than a visual one.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Why not add loveline to playboy radio it would fit just right


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Except that they don't own the rights to it. Night Calls is the same format only more explicit.


----------

